# What my back charges <added> up too this year



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

SO you know the B/S back charges.. and the money you billed for that should be yours? I added up all the money they tried to keep from me and after adding up all the c/bs back charges etc. i came up to a total of nearly 24k. :thumbup:
most were BS c/bs that you had to fight to get the money back cause the lazy updaters... a couple were our fault due to installing smokes or a co2 in a home that shouldn't have got one but oh well. but 24k is alot of money the beast tried to keep. :thumbsup:
I got 80% back the other i just gave up i wasted more time on the phone, and emails trying to get it back..
if you are a new comer this is your future! they act like your best friend but they will lure you in so far and trap you! just careful.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are a regular contractor you can easily spend that amount on advertising and chasing prospects.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*if only*

If i only were smart enough to have left when i wanted too.. even 1/4 of that money could be used for a good SEO to promote my business on google etc. 24k is alot of money that they tried to steal..

I just hope new vendors see this and keep track of there C/B's cause they are sneaky... im just happy that chapter of my life is gone and i dont have to deal with them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

5 children has been trying to call and e-mail me for 2 days. They are desperate! Guess they don't remember they charged me back $165 for not reporting a 2"x4" burned spot in a hardwood floor on a teardown house 2 years ago and i told them to piss up a rope as i already quit and they had already paid me. Or maybe they do remember??:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> 5 children has been trying to call and e-mail me for 2 days. They are desperate! Guess they don't remember they charged me back $165 for not reporting a 2"x4" burned spot in a hardwood floor on a teardown house 2 years ago and i told them to piss up a rope as i already quit and they had already paid me. Or maybe they do remember??:lol::lol::lol::lol:


I'd of billed you for a brand new hardwood floors throughout the house! Just cause you shoulda known better....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

And then I'd have tore it down :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I'd of billed you for a brand new hardwood floors throughout the house! Just cause you shoulda known better....:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> And then I'd have tore it down :thumbsup:


You just know those 5 kids read these boards...LoL that was funny Brad:lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I'd of billed you for a brand new hardwood floors throughout the house! Just cause you shoulda known better....:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> And then I'd have tore it down :thumbsup:


We put a new kitchen, a new roof, and flooring in one a few years ago then we tore it down.:whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zuse said:


> You just know those 5 kids read these boards...LoL that was funny Brad:lol:


Yep, there isn't one regional or national that doesn't read this board or isn't a member here.

Mtmtnman and I are friends. He's kind of ornry so any time I can make a joke to get him to crack a smile, I try :thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We put a new kitchen, a new roof, and flooring in one a few years ago then we tore it down.:whistling2:


But, were you able to do it through a back charge on someone poor unfortunate "contractor"??

Some days I feel bad :sad:, well maybe just for only a minute. I know there are preservation contractors getting back charged to pay for the rebuilds we do. Although, I can't say we've rebuilt anything only to tear it down....yet


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

ezdayman, does your numbers include cost of no cost orders to go back to properties and free bids ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> But, were you able to do it through a back charge on someone poor unfortunate "contractor"??
> 
> Some days I feel bad :sad:, well maybe just for only a minute. I know there are preservation contractors getting back charged to pay for the rebuilds we do. Although, I can't say we've rebuilt anything only to tear it down....yet


No No it was a fresh work order. We had the property for probably 3 years, grass cuts, repairs, etc. 

One day we get an order to bid the demo. They approve it and we took it down.:thumbsup:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Idaho..*

Nope i just added up what they tried to take from me.. what i loss is prob 9k. Idaho is a nice area i have family in Lewiston and twin falls.. Both nice areas but idaho is not for me 

I forgot what 2013 was it was around 17-20k. so 7-1/2 year lets say they did take 20k on avg for 7+ years you are talking nearly 120-140k of free money.. S/G head management motto "is Make it rain"!!!:shifty:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Nope i just added up what they tried to take from me.. what i loss is prob 9k. Idaho is a nice area i have family in Lewiston and twin falls.. Both nice areas but idaho is not for me
> 
> I forgot what 2013 was it was around 17-20k. so 7-1/2 year lets say they did take 20k on avg for 7+ years you are talking nearly 120-140k of free money.. S/G head management motto "is Make it rain"!!!:shifty:
> View attachment 1369


You know those guys are springing for the Guac!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you are a regular contractor you can easily spend that amount on advertising and chasing prospects.





That would be a massive advertising budget.



Not to mention hopefully a whole lot lower headache level than dealing with companies like the 5 babies etc.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That would be a massive advertising budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention hopefully a whole lot lower headache level than dealing with companies like the 5 babies etc.


We spent $6,000.00 per month with the local paper, TV, and Radio in 2009.

I have no figure on the monies spent chasing work. I can tell you I used to be in a client's house until 9:00 at night back then trying to sell jobs. I do things differently now.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We spent $6,000.00 per month with the local paper, TV, and Radio in 2009.
> 
> I have no figure on the monies spent chasing work. I can tell you I used to be in a client's house until 9:00 at night back then trying to sell jobs. I do things differently now.




1. Did that much advertising bring the desired ROI????

2. Your advertising gotta be much higher than here.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We had a great year. We also did home shows, boat shows, booths at counity fairs, a kieosk in the mall. 

We oversold our ability to install and ended up paying more than anticipated for contractors. 

We made a lot of money but we wasted a lot figuring out what works. It was a very stressful year. In the end we made money.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I see a LOT of that going on here now. Our new construction is BOOMING and there is a serious labor shortage. 
We have what I call "paper contractors" popping up all over the trades acting as crew brokers. These so called labor brokers are completely over promising and under delivering, thus causing home builders to ramp up and try to double and triple their current builds. It's turned into a viscous cycle for the last 2 years and quite amusing to watch. Every Joe Blow thinks he's gonna get rich off the housing boom like back in the late 90's-00's. What they don't realize is material prices are nearly triple what they were and labor is slowly catching up. Framers here are now at $6/ft, when 2 years ago they were still in the upper $3 range. Concrete has jumped from $2.65 M/L two years ago to now over $3.75, not including steel. 





Craigslist Hack said:


> We had a great year. We also did home shows, boat shows, booths at counity fairs, a kieosk in the mall.
> 
> We oversold our ability to install and ended up paying more than anticipated for contractors.
> 
> We made a lot of money but we wasted a lot figuring out what works. It was a very stressful year. In the end we made money.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I see a LOT of that going on here now. Our new construction is BOOMING and there is a serious labor shortage.
> We have what I call "paper contractors" popping up all over the trades acting as crew brokers. These so called labor brokers are completely over promising and under delivering, thus causing home builders to ramp up and try to double and triple their current builds. It's turned into a viscous cycle for the last 2 years and quite amusing to watch. Every Joe Blow thinks he's gonna get rich off the housing boom like back in the late 90's-00's. What they don't realize is material prices are nearly triple what they were and labor is slowly catching up. Framers here are now at $6/ft, when 2 years ago they were still in the upper $3 range. Concrete has jumped from $2.65 M/L two years ago to now over $3.75, not including steel.



That's why flipping is hard right now.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We had a great year. We also did home shows, boat shows, booths at counity fairs, a kieosk in the mall.
> 
> We oversold our ability to install and ended up paying more than anticipated for contractors.
> 
> We made a lot of money but we wasted a lot figuring out what works. It was a very stressful year. In the end we made money.


The statement it was a stressful year was an understatement, we to had the best year so far-ever. It got so bad the doc had to put me Valium. But we did close on 2 property's last week and we all ready have tenants ready for them. My goal is to have 8 buy the end of the year. The 2 we got are ready to move in no work paid cash for them and are going to turn them over to a management company to maintain and collect the rent.

And i picked up another contractor from this site last week, already doing the work so not much training involved, that make a total of 4 guys from this site Ive hire in the last 2 yrs.

And Ive only had 1 back charge in all my years doing this and it was denied by my EO, and they never hit my money they owed me, mostly do to the fact i quite after the EO didn't payout.and 6 months later they hired me back.. yep go figure that one out. 

But that being said Ive work twice as hard as anyone i know and have to make a lot of sacrifices to get where im at. But just guess it in my blood because i do love the circus. 

And yes i do free work from time to time. It come with the territory. I expect to lose about 10% a year just from bullsh*t. But my local convenience store loses about 10% to, from theft, broken products, miss counting of products and so one and so forth.. it is what is.

Zuse


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> That's why flipping is hard right now.



The biggest problem we have with Flip properties are the idiots driving the price up on the purchase.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Every broker we use has a ready pool of investors jumping at the bit. Most are on the email list; a few get a phone call before the property goes out. It can be a lot of fun but it isn't what the late night infomercials make it out to be.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

The Rental Nation. The American Nightmare, What A Shocker Right.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> The biggest problem we have with Flip properties are the idiots driving the price up on the purchase.



You can thank all these stupid flip TV shows for that


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You can thank all these stupid flip TV shows for that


I suspect this is precisely the reason the market is getting crazy.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I suspect this is precisely the reason the market is getting crazy.



All good outcomes in the game came to an end with that show in vegas, now the infomercials are just the end game, they helped flood the market so they might as well make money off people ready to jump in & be the next big winner.

So overinflated that its cheaper to build a house now.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

MKT said:


> All good outcomes in the game came to an end with that show in vegas, now the infomercials are just the end game, they helped flood the market so they might as well make money off people ready to jump in & be the next big winner.
> 
> So overinflated that its cheaper to build a house now.


This is why we would build instead of flipping and we buy multiunits. They don't have same demand due to financing specifics and one we bought from foreclosure


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought one that should have gone for maybe 45-50k and some people came in and ran me up to 65. I should have backed out and let them win. Instead I fought for it and won. On day one we found some structural damage we didn't see so now I will be over budget. 

There are still plenty of opportunities here for under 20k I am just tired of having to rehab the whole structure on each one.


----------

